# FS: Pentium D 805, 7600GS, 1GB RAM



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 29, 2006)

Well as some of you may know, I'm going to be upgrading systems. This means that my current one is now for sale.
*
Intel Pentium D 805*
-2.66Ghz
-Extremely overclockable
*ECS EliteGroup 945PL-A*
-Intel 945PL-A Chipset
-ATI Crossfire Compatible
-4 SATA, 2 DIMM, 3 PCI, 4 USB, 2 ATA100
*1GB G.SKILL DDR2-533*
-Cas Latency 4
-Heatspreader
*eVGA GeForce 7600GS*
-400Mhz Core
-800Mhz Memory
-12 pipelines
-256MB of GDDR2
*80GB Western Digital Caviar SE*
-7200RPM
-8MB Cache
-SATA 3.0GB/s
*400W xPower PSU*
-Dual +12v@20A
*Samsung Combo Drive*
-CD-RW/DVD-ROM
-52x CD-RW
-2MB Cache

Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro HSF w/ AS5 pre-applied
2 Case Fans and 1 PCI Exhaust Fan










Please make reasonable offers.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 29, 2006)

I thought you weren't going to sell it on the CF?


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 29, 2006)

hmmm.... PM me the lowest you'd go.....


----------



## holyjunk (Aug 29, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];417068 said:
			
		

> I thought you weren't going to sell it on the CF?



That is what he told me. Anyways monkeysims I am interested in the 7600gs like I said before. uh o yours is pci-express? I think it is after a quick search. Dang that stinks.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 29, 2006)

holyjunk125 said:


> That is what he told me. Anyways monkeysims I am interested in the 7600gs like I said before. uh o yours is pci-express? I think it is after a quick search. Dang that stinks.



You could always buy my AGP video card 

Aaron, have you put up ads in your local paper yet?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 29, 2006)

holyjunk125 said:


> That is what he told me. Anyways monkeysims I am interested in the 7600gs like I said before. uh o yours is pci-express? I think it is after a quick search. Dang that stinks.



Yeah, its a PCI-E card.



			
				[-0MEGA-];417125 said:
			
		

> You could always buy my AGP video card
> 
> Aaron, have you put up ads in your local paper yet?



I haven't got the ad(s) up yet, I'm curious for what I can get here.


----------



## Bobo (Aug 29, 2006)

If you do end up parting it up, I am interested in the video card.


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 29, 2006)

PM me how low you would go on the whole system...


----------



## sup2jzgte (Aug 29, 2006)

If you decide to part it out, Im interested in the following

Intel Pentium D 805
-2.66Ghz
-Extremely overclockable
ECS EliteGroup 945PL-A
-Intel 945PL-A Chipset
-ATI Crossfire Compatible
-4 SATA, 2 DIMM, 3 PCI, 4 USB, 2 ATA100


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 29, 2006)

If it doesn't sale, then I will more than likley part it out. We'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## JSudds1223 (Aug 29, 2006)

If it dosen't sell I'll gladly take the Intel Pentium D 805 off your hands.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Aug 29, 2006)

JSudds1223 said:


> If it dosen't sell I'll gladly take the Intel Pentium D 805 off your hands.



You still want that memory, I'll sell it to you for like $15, and you can just have your Dad put it in.


----------



## Ku-sama (Aug 29, 2006)

i want to buy a combo


----------



## JSudds1223 (Aug 29, 2006)

Okay, it's whatever.


----------



## holyjunk (Aug 30, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];417068 said:
			
		

> I thought you weren't going to sell it on the CF?



Omega I would very much like to but budget wise is a little tight. Though maybe just maybe I will see what the future holds for me.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 30, 2006)

holyjunk125 said:


> Omega I would very much like to but budget wise is a little tight. Though maybe just maybe I will see what the future holds for me.


I was asking Monkeysims that, not you, lol.


----------



## holyjunk (Aug 30, 2006)

[-0MEGA-];417843 said:
			
		

> I was asking Monkeysims that, not you, lol.



Ya, but you quoted me and your other sentences didn't seem to apply.


----------



## bebopin64 (Aug 30, 2006)

ehhhhhh......welllllllll  ill give you 35 cents.


----------



## Jet (Aug 30, 2006)

What was the limitation for overclocking the 805? Heat?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Sep 4, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## sup2jzgte (Sep 4, 2006)

PM Sent..........................


----------



## bamhm182 (Sep 5, 2006)

how low would you be willing to go on the RAM?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Sep 5, 2006)

bamhm182 said:


> how low would you be willing to go on the RAM?



I really don't want to part it out.


----------



## bamhm182 (Sep 5, 2006)

Okay, well if you decide to for some reason, I might want the RAM, so PM me if you do.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Sep 10, 2006)

Why not one more time, Bump...


----------



## bamhm182 (Sep 11, 2006)

Maybe you should part it out.  lol


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Sep 11, 2006)

bamhm182 said:


> Maybe you should part it out.  lol



I'm considering still , depends if I find anyone interested (I got 2 emails about the system this morning).


----------



## -=[DeEP]Inferno=- (Sep 12, 2006)

Pm


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Sep 12, 2006)

-=[DeEP]Inferno=-;430293 said:
			
		

> Pm



Recieved and replied to....


----------



## -=[DeEP]Inferno=- (Sep 13, 2006)

PM again


----------



## bamhm182 (Sep 13, 2006)

Hope it works out for you, I guess I wouldn't have the money anyways because I was selling some movies for the PSP and they're only up to $65 with shipping and $40 is my mom's because I borrowed it so I could get the video card for my computer, so I will only have about $15 for selling 9 movies which cost over 15 each. >< I don't like ebay much anymore, lol.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Sep 14, 2006)

Bump.


----------



## fade2green514 (Sep 15, 2006)

ill give you $30 for the hdd. lol
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16822135106


----------



## bamhm182 (Sep 15, 2006)

man, you still havn't sold than thing? I have about $35, so if you decide to part it up, than I can probobly get the rest soon. It's probobly in my bank account, but my dad won't let me use my bank accoun even though it's my money! 
><
.0


----------



## fade2green514 (Sep 15, 2006)

if you want more than $30 id rather get a new one. lol reason is because ive already got one and i want another for raid 0...


----------



## Adam135 (Sep 15, 2006)

How much for MB, ram and CPu?

also how much would ne shipping.

I am very intrested


----------



## bamhm182 (Sep 16, 2006)

He's not really wanting to part it up. I got first dibs on the ram if he does decide to though. lol But I probobly won't have the money, so if I give up on trying to get it, you can have it. The only way I'd have the money is if I borrowed it from my mom, but she'll more than likely say no.


----------

